# Scandinavian trip planning?



## PClapham (Feb 27, 2011)

We'd like to plan a trip to Sweden, NOrway, Denmark, including at least one timeshare stay.  Has anyone done this?

Thanks

ANita


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 27, 2011)

First, shouldn't this be under Europe?

Second, I do not think I would use timeshare for Sweden or Norway.  Most are off the beaten path for the main attractions to foriegn tourists.  Denmark has some that may be more useful, but even there, going point to point may make more sense.  I am looking at a Scandanavian trip this summer and I will be going point to point in Norway and Sweden.  I decided to make Denmark, which I have not been to in years, another trip by itself, or possibly coupled with northern Germany.

I saw a travel show on the BBC about the trains that go up above the Artic Circle.  In summer, it is light 24 hours and there is great scenery.  One goes up through Norway, then you have to take a bus for a couple of hours farther north in Norway, where you can catch another train that comes back through Sweden.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks-looking at maps, I come to the same conclusion-not for timeshares.

Anita


----------



## Laurie (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually there's one RCI timeshare in Denmark which we've stayed at, and definitely do recommend, including for location: Feriecentret Rageleje Klit. 

It's within an hour of Copenhagen, so you can use it for a couple of daytrips into the city. It's also close enough to the lovely medieval town Helsingor, of Hamlet fame. From there you can take a ferry to Sweden if you choose - or you can drive to Sweden over a bridge from somewhere else. We'd been planning to take the ferry to Sweden, and probably would have if we'd had one more day - we just ran out of time.

There's a few TUG reviews of this place, including one by me.   I wrote up our trip log so you can get an idea of how much ground you can cover from there. 

So if you want to book one TS stay, added to a point-to-point itinerary, IMO this place could be it. If you do, try for a summer solstice week!


----------



## PClapham (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a great idea!

Thanks

Anita


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 1, 2011)

Laurie said:


> IMO this place could be it. If you do, try for a summer solstice week!



We sailed out of Copenhagen on the evening of summer solstice and got to experience the sight of huge bonfires burning along the coastline.


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2011)

You might add a cruise from Coppenhagen--if you want a Grande Trip to see other Scandanavian areas. We found a RCCL cruise last August that was very reasonable and added it onto our 10 day Europe trip.  They have a few family cabins that sleep up to 6 in bunk beds--last year, 3/4/5/6 persons were $199 extra. We even went to St. Pete. We loved Copenhagan. Definitely go to Tivoli--but use the CPN card. Elaine


----------

